# Wise Lock Keys + CWC lock Keys



## catfish (Apr 6, 2017)

For those of you who have Wise locks, but no key. I will be bringing my collection of Wise keys with me to Memory Lane swap meet in April. Bring your locks with you. It's up to you to go threw and find one that will work for you lock. I also have some original NOS Wise blanks. So if you want to make a copy of the key you have, you can buy a blank and take it to your locksmith. Original keys are $20. each. Blanks are $10. each.

I have been doing this for years, and have paired up over 60 locks with keys. These keys work on any Wise lock, and CWC fork locks. Road Master and Hawthorne.

I have over 100 original Wise keys. And I add more all the time. I usually bring them with me to the Memory Lane meet every April. I usually have 5 or 10 people that bring locks that need keys. They all take turns with the keys. trying each key in their lock (or locks) till they find one that works. Sometime they get lucky and find the key they need in the first one or two they try. Sometimes they get down to the last one and that's the one that works. Sometimes they don't fine one at all.... It's an honor system. I trust you to give back the keys, and pay for the ones you take.

If you can't make it to Memory Lane, and you want to ship your locks to me. We can work that out letter. but you have to pay shipping to get your lock back.  Even if I can't find the key for your lock.

Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2017)




----------

